# motorcycle gangs



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

are these guys actually powerful? i never actualy seen a gangmember that wasnt crip, blood, king, etc. how powerful are these guys? and wat other gangs are there in the USA besides crips, bloods, etc


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2008)

who gives a shit.  gangs are for pussies.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

umm say that to there face.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> are these guys actually powerful? i never actualy seen a gangmember that wasnt crip, blood, king, etc. how powerful are these guys? and wat other gangs are there in the USA besides crips, bloods, etc



           In my highschool days in miami I've seen local gangs like 
3OP,folk,OLB,Wilo,king. Sox is correct gang is for pussies and people looking for an identity.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 6, 2008)

Gangs are for sissy bitches.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

u guys are acting all tough on the ineternet but would neer sa that to there faces.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2008)

if you fight a gang member in a one on one and you win, you get jumped thats why their pussies.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2008)

when i lived in nevada i was on my way to a motorcycle rally in ventura. we saw like 50 hell's angels at this little gas station just inside cali. a lot of them had shotguns strapped to their bikes. they showed up at the rally the last day  n a guy that was with us accused one of them of stealing his camera. they beat the fuck out of him. none of us slept that night but he lived to tell about it and as far as i could see they didn't fuck with anyone till they got fucked with first. 
the bikers up here give to charities n collect toys for kids at christmastime.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> u guys are acting all tough on the ineternet but would neer sa that to there faces.



You are right.  I don't try to provoke fights.  If any gang member endangers my friends or family, thats when they will find out what a bitch they are.  

The fastest growing gang is MS-13.  They have a reputation for going into people's homes and hacking them apart with machetes.  Anyone who forcibly breaks into my house in the middle of the night better have much more than a blade.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> You are right.  I don't try to provoke fights.  If any gang member endangers my friends or family, thats when they will find out what a bitch they are.
> 
> The fastest growing gang is MS-13.  They have a reputation for going into people's homes and hacking them apart with machetes.  Anyone who forcibly breaks into my house in the middle of the night better have much more than a blade.



stop trying to act tugh if theres like 5 of them ur not doing shit


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> when i lived in nevada i was on my way to a motorcycle rally in ventura. we saw like 50 hell's angels at this little gas station just inside cali. a lot of them had shotguns strapped to their bikes. they showed up at the rally the last day  n a guy that was with us accused one of them of stealing his camera. they beat the fuck out of him. none of us slept that night but he lived to tell about it and as far as i could see they didn't fuck with anyone till they got fucked with first.
> the bikers up here give to charities n collect toys for kids at christmastime.



thats wat he gets for starting shit with them


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> stop trying to act tugh if theres like 5 of them ur not doing shit



you a gang member?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

no. y?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2008)

you chill with gang members?


----------



## Rubes (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> stop trying to act tugh if theres like 5 of them ur not doing shit



5 people vs a gun ill take the  gun


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

yah but at night time. hes most liekly sleeping there wide awake. they prolly have guns to. etc etc


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> you chill with gang members?



leave me alone


----------



## Rubes (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah but at night time. hes most liekly sleeping there wide awake. they prolly have guns to. etc etc



wouldnt always count on that. i know many people that stay up at night


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2008)

I saw this thread and thought what an interesting thread.  Then I saw who started it and had laugh.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

Motorcycle gangs ae way better then the fuckign ganster wanna bes on the street
difference is, is bike gans are more discrete about being a gang. in fact, alot of the time they wont travel together because it makes them obvious
most bike gang business is handled outside of any public or personal eye


----------



## Splash Log (Jan 6, 2008)

If you are interested in motorcycle gangs read:


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

My step dad has all the HA books


They are actually an interesting read


----------



## evanps (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah but at night time. hes most liekly sleeping there wide awake. they prolly have guns to. etc etc



Just another solid basis for the claim that gang members are pussies. I could sneak into a house ALONE and hack a few people up, these little bitches run in packs all the time and are always carrying a weapon of some kind. They might be dangerous but they're certainly not tough. There was a thread posted here not too long ago about a two year old who shot and killed a guy, even toddlers can inflict alot of damage if they have a gun.  gangs.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Motorcycle gangs ae way better then the fuckign ganster wanna bes on the street



Better?  How so?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

because
in bike gangs, majority of times, it's men, not little boys tlking shit


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2008)

DontStop said:


> because
> in bike gangs, majority of times, it's men, not little boys tlking shit



They are all bad people.  One is not better then the other.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

DontStop said:


> because
> in bike gangs, majority of times, it's men, not little boys tlking shit



id take the crips to fuck up hellz angels


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> id take the crips to fuck up hellz angels



Blind statement.  You don't know anything about the Hellz angels except that they are a motorcycle gang.  They are white so you know they are smarter and more organized.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

wel i have never seen them in all the cities i have been to so i assume the crips are bigger. also i doubt they have as effective weaponry as the crips who have high powerd assault rifles the same ones they use in the US army


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wel i have never seen them in all the cities i have been to so i assume the crips are bigger. also i doubt they have as effective weaponry as the crips who have high powerd assault rifles the same ones they use in the US army



I'm done.  Somebody please take over.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

alright facts taht i know are that.
the crips have huge amounts of people
they have high powered weapons and high powered assay rifles
idk uch about the hellz angels someoen put there stats


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

they arent into crime for fucking stats
they could care less about any fucking stats


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

im saiyng thecrip swould whoop there ass


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

if they did it'd be because of numbers, get one on ones i guarentee someone in the HA could break a skrawny POS "gangster" in half.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

wats POS? anyway no they would not. have u seen tookie williams? m ayby the fakegangster in ur area. up in NYC we got real thugs


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2008)

Here read up.  Hells Angels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wats POS? anyway no they would not. have u seen tookie williams? m ayby the fakegangster in ur area. up in NYC we got real thugs



Real "thugs" are actually italians eh.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wats POS? anyway no they would not. have u seen tookie williams? m ayby the fakegangster in ur area. up in NYC we got real thugs



cut the NYC talk already man its getting old.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2008)

There are about 30,000 crips.  I can't find a number on the members of the Hells Angels but there are 100 charters spread over 29 countries.  I'm sure its well over 30,000 members.  Hope that answers your question.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 6, 2008)

I would say the Italian, Greek, and Russian Mafia's have the most power in the states. Case closed on that one.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> There are about 30,000 crips.  I can't find a number on the members of the Hells Angels but there are 100 charters spread over 29 countries.  I'm sure its well over 30,000 members.  Hope that answers your question.



how the hel did they get that number. i doubt they have a census or anything


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I would say the Italian, Greek, and Russian Mafia's have the most power in the states. Case closed on that one.




greek?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2008)

Through the years the gang has grown to be one of the largest and most powerful gangs in the United States with a membership that exceeds well over 30,000 gang members.


Crips - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

i no but how did THEY get that number


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> greek?



There are people that live in this country called Greece and they are Greek.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i no but how did THEY get that number



Studies, social workers, parole officers.  They have there ways.  They have an idea of how many rats there are in NYC too.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> There are people that live in this country called Greece and they are Greek.




i no but hey hve amafia?im part greek lol


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Studies, social workers, parole officers.  They have there ways.  They have an idea of how many rats there are in NYC too.



idk i dont thonk they could get a accurate number


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> have u seen tookie williams? m ayby the fakegangster in ur area. up in NYC we got real thugs



I never met or seen Tookie in person, but I would have paid to watch him fry...I am almost sure he got the lethal injection...but I would have paid to see him slowly die.....PS he was from Cali so he doesn't count towards the "real thugs" you have in NYC.

I wouldn't have claimed to be part Greek if you didn't know they have a mafia...cause in a real city like Chicago they exsist...and I would bet NYC has them too.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

ayah prolly in astoria


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

YouTube - Faces Of Death - Execution - Electric Chair


----------



## musclepump (Jan 6, 2008)

The Hells Angels are one of the most organized crime organizations in the world. They're exceptional at covering up their practices, they are huge in numbers, and extremely well armed. That said, they are also fairly docile unless provoked. This is the same for all of the major motorcycle clubs; Bandidos, Pagens, Warlocks, etc... 

If you had to choose sides between the Angels and Crips or Bloods, I'd take the Angels in a heartbeat. Grown men with life experiences and their organization and skills will trump punk kids with glocks any day.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2008)

Motorcycle gangs are more on an organized crime level than hood rat gangs....  Used to be a biker bar by my house in Texas thats where my friends would get the weed to sell to the rest of the county, it was a tough joint chicken wire on the inside and outside of the windows...sawdust on the floor that type of place...


----------



## musclepump (Jan 6, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Motorcycle gangs are more on an organized crime level than hood rat gangs....  Used to be a biker bar by my house in Texas thats where my friends would get the weed to sell to the rest of the county, it was a tough joint chicken wire on the inside and outside of the windows...sawdust on the floor that type of place...



God bless Texas.


----------



## SYN (Jan 6, 2008)

just when i think dany couldn't get anymore retarded...he out does himself.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> stop trying to act tugh if theres like 5 of them ur not doing shit


I would give anything to see Clemson pistol whip you.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2008)

SYN said:


> just when i think dany couldn't get anymore retarded...he out does himself.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> greek?


I bet you would love getting greeked. Homo.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 7, 2008)

hey danny, how do you think the crips would do against the US marines?


----------



## IRM (Jan 7, 2008)

What the Russian mafia lacks in numbers they make up in intelligence and viciousness.  

If you want a (safe) first-hand experience (and happen to be near NYC), hop on a Q train and head over to the "Brighton Beach" area of Brooklyn.

It's a large Russian community, filled with specialty shops, bars, etc.

But the big draw are the Restaurants. Big fancy places, like 3 of em on each block.  Anyway, if you want a really cool experience, go in one of 'em in the evening (best on a weekend.)  These places aren't cheap, but very posh.  Food is decent, shows are..."flashy", and the Vodka runs free like the mighty Mississippi. 

At any point, if you look around the restaurant (doesn't really matter which one you went to) you will see many finely dressed Russian folks out with their families having a good time.  They drink, they dance, they fall on their asses and vomit, but all in all it's a fun little experience.  

Now what you don't want to do is cause a commotion, especially if you don't happen to be Russian yourself....because a decent percentage of the happy, jolly folk there are connected (again, it doesn't really matter which place you went to.) If you start shit, pieces of you will be leaving by the back door later that night, while they continue to party it up, and no one will notice/care, especially not the few "token" cops patrolling Brighton Beach.

Aside from that, I recommend going to one of these places if you're ever in the neighborhood, it can be fun.

P.S. Tell em, Yury Ihaterussianspleaseshootmesky sent ya.  They'll treat ya right.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 7, 2008)

danny.

im sure you're a nice dude, but to be completely honest, you are a misguided kid who doesnt know shit about anything.

gangs as you know them essentially only have power because of their threats of reciprocation, you act against them in any way, even in self defense, and many more members will come down on you, which is a weak way to operate.

They cling to one another because they have no personal strength, no identity.

Just because they temporarily have certain material things or privileges does not make them winners, ultimately they will fail in one way or another.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> danny.
> 
> im sure you're a nice dude, but to be completely honest, you are a misguided kid who doesnt know shit about anything.
> 
> ...




A completely lucid, well thougt out and well stated post.  In other words, Danny isn't gonna understand a word of it.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 7, 2008)

It seems as if danny is living in this fantasy world. He thinks that since he listens to rap, he knows everythin about the hoods and gangs and hes a bad ass

hes leading the stereotypical lifestlye of a wigger.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll let you know if you call them a motorcycle gang to their face they will be quick to correct you and say they are a "Club" not a gang, even a Hells Angel will tell you that.  Also Danny I saw a documentary about a club right in your own backyard they are called the Ching A Ling Nomads in the Bronx they seemed like a pretty hardcore group of dudes and dudettes...


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 7, 2008)

DontStop said:


> hes leading the stereotypical lifestlye of a wigger.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 7, 2008)

DontStop said:


> It seems as if danny is living in this fantasy world. He thinks that since he listens to rap, he knows everythin about the hoods and gangs and hes a bad ass
> 
> hes leading the stereotypical lifestlye of a wigger.



roger that.


----------



## SYN (Jan 7, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> hey danny, how do you think the crips would do against the US marines?


----------



## IRM (Jan 7, 2008)

DontStop said:


> It seems as if danny is living in this fantasy world. He thinks that since he listens to rap, he knows everythin about the hoods and gangs and hes a bad ass
> 
> hes leading the stereotypical lifestlye of a wigger.


 The term, "wigger" is very offensive. In fact, you probably owe him an apology. 
(The Politically Correct term is, "gay")


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 7, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I'll let you know if you call them a motorcycle gang to their face they will be quick to correct you and say they are a "Club" not a gang, even a Hells Angel will tell you that. Also Danny I saw a documentary about a club right in your own backyard they are called the Ching A Ling Nomads in the Bronx they seemed like a pretty hardcore group of dudes and dudettes...


Oh snap! Sometimes you scare me, you post some things only New yorkers know about.

Where did you see this documentary? I remember they used terrorize the South Bronx in the '70s....


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 7, 2008)

In all seriousness, most people I've seen that look like they are in a gang are scrawny low-lifes.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 7, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> In all seriousness, most people I've seen that look like they are in a gang are scrawny low-lifes.



doesnt matter as long as u can shoot them.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> stop trying to act tugh if theres like 5 of them ur not doing shit



You are right.  My Glock only holds 33 rounds.  If there were 5 of them I'd probably just give up.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 7, 2008)

u seem like the bguy that acts tough until it actually happens


----------



## danny81 (Jan 7, 2008)

example. 5 of them with guns and knives break into ur house at night
sneak up in ur roomwhen ur asleep then chop u up. ur not doing shit.
they are doing this to guys who have guns just like u and kill people everyfucking day. i doubt u do that


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> example. 5 of them with guns and knives break into ur house at night
> sneak up in ur roomwhen ur asleep then chop u up. ur not doing shit.
> they are doing this to guys who have guns just like u and kill people everyfucking day. i doubt u do that



You're weird.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Danny gangland is on the History channel right now.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 7, 2008)

i dont watch that bullshit. i get al my facts from the source i dont trustinternet or w.e


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i dont watch that bullshit. i get al my facts from the source i dont trustinternet or w.e



That source doesn't happen to be 50 cent does it?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 7, 2008)

no hes a wanksta to. to tel u the truth even tho hes a wanksta sean kingstong says some pretty accurate shit


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 7, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> That source doesn't happen to be 50 cent does it?



I found this guy on his myspace.  Probably his source.  He looks really tough.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> example. 5 of them with guns and knives break into ur house at night
> sneak up in ur roomwhen ur asleep then chop u up. ur not doing shit.
> they are doing this to guys who have guns just like u and kill people everyfucking day. i doubt u do that



Now, Danny, if two of those gang members were frontin' and went back to the hood, how many would be left?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 7, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Now, Danny, if two of those gang members were frontin' and went back to the hood, how many would be left?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i dont watch that bullshit. i get al my facts from the source i dont trustinternet or w.e



Your post reminded me of something I said to god hand:



god hand said:


> Lets not talk about the I see white people doing on TV!





DOMS said:


> Stumbled upon the education channel, did you?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 7, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Motorcycle gangs ae way better then the fuckign ganster wanna bes on the street
> difference is, is bike gans are more discrete about being a gang. in fact, alot of the time they wont travel together because it makes them obvious
> most bike gang business is handled outside of any public or personal eye



I haven't heard of this biker gang you describe, all of them I know of wear the same jackets, ride together, and block freeways in unison.

I ride, with friends or alone. I don't need to have a fucking jacket with anything on it to symbolize anything.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2008)

Mudge said:


> I haven't heard of this biker gang you describe, all of them I know of wear the same jackets, ride together, and block freeways in unison.
> 
> I ride, with friends or alone. I don't need to have a fucking jacket with anything on it to symbolize anything.



Good man.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> example. 5 of them with guns and knives break into ur house at night
> sneak up in ur roomwhen ur asleep then chop u up. ur not doing shit.
> they are doing this to guys who have guns just like u and kill people everyfucking day. i doubt u do that




Danny do you see my avatar? I have five of those gators in my house while I sleep. I would know with a quickness that someone was even outside around my house, no less actually in my home, and I'd probably have enough time to pick what gun would best suit my feelings at that point in time....load it...and MAYBE have the chance to shoot a half dead bunch of lames for breaking into my home before the dogs finish them off.

Moral of the story not everyone is open to be messed with by a bunch of low life retarded gang members. (and most of us me included live in a safe place where that shit isn't likely to go down for no reason) But lets say it did I have little fear that my life is in danger at all.

If you can only shell out enough to live in a shitty neighborhood then you live smart and avoid making bad blood....otherwise you pony up and live where you don't have to watch your back all the time. Plain and simple.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Danny do you see my avatar? I have five of those gators in my house while I sleep. I would know with a quickness that someone was even outside around my house, no less actually in my home, and I'd probably have enough time to pick what gun would best suit my feelings at that point in time....load it...and MAYBE have the chance to shoot a half dead bunch of lames for breaking into my home before the dogs finish them off.
> 
> Moral of the story not everyone is open to be messed with by a bunch of low life retarded gang members. (and most of us me included live in a safe place where that shit isn't likely to go down for no reason) But lets say it did I have little fear that my life is in danger at all.
> 
> If you can only shell out enough to live in a shitty neighborhood then you live smart and avoid making bad blood....otherwise you pony up and live where you don't have to watch your back all the time. Plain and simple.



no shit. i owned two pit bulls in nevada and this guy decided to knock on the door n punch out dean when he opened the door. jerry and two pit bulls answered the door, the jackass punched anyway and had numerous puncture marks _very_ close to his balls next time i saw his stupid ass at the beach. the dogs went apeshit on his ass but the second they were called off they let go and he ran like a bitch for the door. he never did come back.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 8, 2008)

danny81 said:


> u guys are acting all tough on the ineternet but would neer sa that to there faces.



Danny, gangs are for pussies. They are cowards and won't stand up for themselves without numbers. 

"Tough" isn't walking around with guns and glorifying violence. "Tough" is going to work everyday, busting your ass for your family and your family's future while raising happy healthy kids that will be productive members of society. "Tough" is about doing what you know in your heart is the right thing to do even though you know it is going to be th harder thing to do. 

Joining a gang is a cop out for the weak. Senseless violence is a cop out for the weak. It is hard to be a good person. Being a good person takes strength and heart, that of which  gang members have none of. 

I wish you would get that through your head before it is too late. If the crips asked you to join today, would you?


----------



## SYN (Jan 8, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Danny, gangs are for pussies. They are cowards and won't stand up for themselves without numbers.
> 
> "Tough" isn't walking around with guns and glorifying violence. "Tough" is going to work everyday, busting your ass for your family and your family's future while raising happy healthy kids that will be productive members of society. "Tough" is about doing what you know in your heart is the right thing to do even though you know it is going to be th harder thing to do.
> 
> ...



nice sig


----------



## IRM (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't listen to 'em, danny.  Gangs are totally cool!  You should definitely join one! I know we don't really know each other that well yet, but I feel confident in recommending the Rainbow Brigade, riding out of San Fran, for all your gang-banging needs.  

They're one mean bunch of fofo's! They're tougher then the hell's angels, crips, bloods, devils, mets, and mighty ducks put together!  These Fuckers don't even use seats on their bikes when they ride....now that is raw!!!

And the best part of all?  Unlike all those other gangs with their complicated (and often violent) initiation rituals, getting into the Brigade is simple and natural (at least for you, danny)....just be yourself! You'll fit right in.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 8, 2008)

IRM said:


> Don't listen to 'em, danny. Gangs are totally cool! You should definitely join one! I know we don't really know each other that well yet, but I feel confident in recommending the Rainbow Brigade, riding out of San Fran, for all your gang-banging needs.
> 
> They're one mean bunch of fofo's! They're tougher then the hell's angels, crips, bloods, devils, mets, and mighty ducks put together! These Fuckers don't even use seats on their bikes when they ride....now that is raw!!!
> 
> And the best part of all? Unlike all those other gangs with their complicated (and often violent) initiation rituals, getting into the Brigade is simple and natural (at least for you, danny)....just be yourself! You'll fit right in.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2008)

IRM said:


> Don't listen to 'em, danny.  Gangs are totally cool!  You should definitely join one! I know we don't really know each other that well yet, but I feel confident in recommending the Rainbow Brigade, riding out of San Fran, for all your gang-banging needs.
> 
> They're one mean bunch of fofo's! They're tougher then the hell's angels, crips, bloods, devils, mets, and mighty ducks put together!  These Fuckers don't even use seats on their bikes when they ride....now that is raw!!!
> 
> And the best part of all?  Unlike all those other gangs with their complicated (and often violent) initiation rituals, getting into the Brigade is simple and natural (at least for you, danny)....just be yourself! You'll fit right in.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 8, 2008)

Fuck all those danny, join the ARC!

thems some BAMF MOFOz!

youd fit right in dude.

The Arc of the United States


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 8, 2008)

One thing we can all agree on he ain't going to be joining that one gang anytime soon...whats it called...Mensa


----------



## IRM (Jan 8, 2008)

Is danny old enough to join Nambla...one way or the other?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i dont watch that bullshit. i get al my facts from the source i dont trustinternet or w.e


Where?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2008)

IRM said:


> Is danny old enough to join Nambla...one way or the other?


 Max?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 8, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Danny, gangs are for pussies. They are cowards and won't stand up for themselves without numbers.
> 
> "Tough" isn't walking around with guns and glorifying violence. "Tough" is going to work everyday, busting your ass for your family and your family's future while raising happy healthy kids that will be productive members of society. "Tough" is about doing what you know in your heart is the right thing to do even though you know it is going to be th harder thing to do.
> 
> ...




i cud join so ezily. i no so many of them. thats y i have no fear of walking in most of NYC. beasides like bedsty.
so to answer ur quesiton. no i wouldnt.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 8, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i cud join so ezily. i no so many of them. thats y i have no fear of walking in most of NYC. beasides like bedsty.
> so to answer ur quesiton. no i wouldnt.



You know them? Do you give them bodybuilding advice?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you get Bukkake in BedStuy?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 8, 2008)

fUnc17 said:


> You know them? Do you give them bodybuilding advice?


lol nah these are kids that i have grown up with and shit. they were always a few years older then me and they joined


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you ever seen them naked?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 8, 2008)

no!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2008)

Danny please join a gang and get shot.  

Thanks

From the members of IM.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2008)

danny81 said:


> no!!!


Bullshit, at your age you should be talking about meeting girls.
Instead all you want to do is wrestle with other boys and  have them mush your face with thier penis when your in a scissor lock.

I figured you out, you hang out with the brothers because of that jungle fever you have...once you go black...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 9, 2008)

This thread is a goldmine...


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 9, 2008)

All I know is what my uncle has told me.  You don't want to be around those bad boys.  They have only one use for women and it isn't pretty.

But I do own a motor cycle and I ride with a group of friends and I also participate in the Ride for Sight Event every year.

In some ways it's hard not to be around the bikes, the bad asses and the casual riders because we all love to ride.


----------



## IRM (Jan 9, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> They have only one use for women and it isn't pretty.


That is sick!!!
They're like totally neglecting women's use in cooking and house cleaning!!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey there are guys out there who like doing that stuff and are better at it then some of those women.  Just look at the ratio of male versus female chefs and landlords.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> Hey there are guys out there who like doing that stuff and are better at it then some of those women. Just look at the ratio of male versus female chefs and landlords.


 

Point

Set

Match


----------



## IRM (Jan 9, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> Point
> 
> Set
> 
> Match


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 9, 2008)

I must be getting better at this I win again!!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2008)

danny81 said:


> no!!!


Do you try to see them naked?  Like say you spend the night and then try to pick the bathroom door lock while they are in the shower?  You do don't you you little perv.!!!!!!


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 9, 2008)

danny81 said:


> example. 5 of them with guns and knives break into ur house at night
> sneak up in ur roomwhen ur asleep then chop u up. ur not doing shit.
> they are doing this to guys who have guns just like u and kill people everyfucking day. i doubt u do that



It is pretty hard to break into a house which you are unfamiliar with and find the master bedroom in the dark without bumping into something.  On top of that, I have two big loud dogs and an alarm system.  


It is evident that you like "gangstas" so much that you want to suck their cocks, but in reality they are nothing special.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Fuck all those danny, join the ARC!
> 
> thems some BAMF MOFOz!
> 
> ...



come on guys, this was funny!


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 9, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> come on guys, this was funny!



what makes you think he isnt already a member?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 9, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> It is pretty hard to break into a house which you are unfamiliar with and find the master bedroom in the dark without bumping into something.  On top of that, I have two big loud dogs and an alarm system.
> 
> 
> It is evident that you like "gangstas" so much that you want to suck their cocks, but in reality they are nothing special.



u just think ur so tough. stay living in ur little world were ur safe u fucking moron


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 10, 2008)

Here you go guys and gals - this is one of the pictures of our bike.

That's the fun stuff...

View attachment 24648


----------



## IRM (Jan 10, 2008)

danny on his pimped-out bike, cruising for bitches:


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2008)

IRM said:


> danny on his pimped-out bike, cruising for bitches:


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> u just think ur so tough. stay living in ur little world were ur safe u fucking moron



Stay living in your little world where you think gang members are fucking invincible. The real world isnt about which gang is tougher, or who would win in a fight, who gives a fuck about that shit? 

Who really cares which gang has better guns? It takes one bullet to kill somebody no matter what gun it comes from, shit it takes a fall down the stairs to kill somebody for fucks sake. 

Do you want to die, Danny? Cos from the looks of your posts you cant wait to get out there and start shooting up the neighborhood. All the time youre asking "which gang is better?" and arguing the point of who would win in an all out gang war like youre in a "my dad is bigger than your dad" argument in the school yard.

Jesus. Sometimes your posts show some promise on this site, dude, but other times you look like youve got a healthy life behind bars in your future. Grow up. 

I hope you realise how pathetic your attitude is sooner rather than later, cos underneath i think youre a good guy, but youre doing a damned good job hiding it and turning this forum against you member by member in the process.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2008)

IRM said:


> danny on his pimped-out bike, cruising for bitches:



Hahaha 

Seriously dude, your posts are some of the funniest in recent memory. Good stuff.


----------



## SYN (Jan 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Stay living in your little world where you think gang members are fucking invincible. The real world isnt about which gang is tougher, or who would win in a fight, who gives a fuck about that shit?
> 
> Who really cares which gang has better guns? It takes one bullet to kill somebody no matter what gun it comes from, shit it takes a fall down the stairs to kill somebody for fucks sake.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Seriously dude, your posts are some of the funniest in recent memory. Good stuff.


This is Max, he's funny.


----------



## taser298 (Jul 28, 2008)

the marines, and cops think about it. cops have the power. in general though personally i hate gangs i think one on one anyone would kick there ass without a weapon, or five other people there.


----------



## JUST2WHEELS81 (Mar 2, 2009)

danny81 said:


> alright facts taht i know are that.
> the crips have huge amounts of people
> they have high powered weapons and high powered assay rifles
> idk uch about the hellz angels someoen put there stats



danny81-- YOU do NOT know what the fuck you are talking about. The HAs would vasly put the little pips, I mean crips in the fucking ground. The HAs are Well organised, low profiled,- to a degree, do NOT hangout on street corners trying to act tuff like these littls faget pips you talk about.WORLD WIDE, If YOU only knew their stretch of WEAPONRY. And YES the ITALIANS are the REAL THUGS over ANY Motorcycle gang or little fagets such as the PIPS. There are others more TRUE to the MC. Go find them. Hey sweaty - yea YOU danny81...


----------



## Hench (Mar 2, 2009)

JUST2WHEELS81 said:


> danny81-- YOU do NOT know what the fuck you are talking about. The HAs would vasly put the little pips, I mean crips in the fucking ground. The HAs are Well organised, low profiled,- to a degree, do NOT hangout on street corners trying to act tuff like these littls faget pips you talk about.WORLD WIDE, If YOU only knew their stretch of WEAPONRY. And YES the ITALIANS are the REAL THUGS over ANY Motorcycle gang or little fagets such as the PIPS. That book is BULLSHIT. There are others more TRUE to the MC. Go find them. Hey sweaty - yea YOU danny81...



Great first post. Well done.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 3, 2009)

JUST2WHEELS81 said:


> danny81-- YOU do NOT know what the fuck you are talking about. The HAs would vasly put the little pips, I mean crips in the fucking ground. The HAs are Well organised, low profiled,- to a degree, do NOT hangout on street corners trying to act tuff like these littls faget pips you talk about.WORLD WIDE, If YOU only knew their stretch of WEAPONRY. And YES the ITALIANS are the REAL THUGS over ANY Motorcycle gang or little fagets such as the PIPS. There are others more TRUE to the MC. Go find them. Hey sweaty - yea YOU danny81...



He is no longer around. 
You type silly.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 3, 2009)

The US government is the bestest most organized crime syndicate in the world and beyond that they have most everyone fooled into believing they can't do no wrong, in fact 99% of those in it have no clue because one hand washes the other and the details get lost in the lather then diluted down the drain.....and into aakkkkk


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 3, 2009)

The motorcycle guy in the Village People looked pretty tough.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 3, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


>



Just a wild guess, but I'd say you guy's tipped a few?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 3, 2009)

Not a chance


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 4, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


>



 That's great!


----------

